# Why Do Long Bed Trucks Seem To Be Unpopular?



## tonyc56 (Nov 9, 2008)

I've been pricing out used trucks for my son. 

It seems that long beds with an extended or crew cab aren't popular. 

Why is this? Is it just too long of a truck?


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Cost and use----

Most pickup trucks are just transportation for the buyer---cool looking but not really a truck--

You are looking for a true working mans machine---not cool looking, but functional---those are going to be rare.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Short beds are dumb.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes, it's turning radius. I'd guess people don't like parking it at the grocery store. They can stink for plowing as well.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

one even harder to find is a 4 x 4 full size van


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I think some manufacturers don't even offer them anymore..

I wanted a 6.5' bed, and had to get a crew cab, because the four door only had a 5.5


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

pappagor said:


> one even harder to find is a 4 x 4 full size van


Sprinter has one, bring your wallet. I think they are $60k


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I've been in the market for a truck also and I'm seeing the same thing. Comparing the new F-150 crew cab with the 8' bed vs. the one with the 6.5' bed is a difference in price by a couple of thousand dollars. I might bite the bullet simply because I don't want the headache of a truck that I can't park.



pappagor said:


> one even harder to find is a 4 x 4 full size van


You have to get it from Quigley if you want one that's new.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

My 4 year old calls them Manny van's.


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

The longer wheelbase also sucks if you use your truck for off roading. I had one with the longer wheelbase and it would bottom out going over a few hills that all my previous trucks had not. This was a fairly rugged trail to the hunt camp.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

The short beds can get you in trouble with long 5 wheel type trailers - it may not clear the cab on a sharp backing turn.....


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

hdavis said:


> The short beds can get you in trouble with long 5 wheel type trailers - it may not clear the cab on a sharp backing turn.....



They make a hitch that slides back just for this reason. They also sell an offset for the tralier/rv.

I don't like anything about it though. 

Nothing like putting 4 or 5k of pin weight a foot or more behind the axle.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

we had 2- f350 crew long boxes. took 30 acres to turn them around.

my personal truck was a 3/4 chev crew short box duramax. MUCH tighter turns.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Truck ass contractors don't use the truck bed. 

That's why they cost so much ! People who don't need them are willing to pay 70k for one. Lawyers and Ohio Doctor buy them just to go to the golf course on Sunday .


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

blacktop said:


> Truck ass contractors don't use the truck bed.
> 
> That's why they cost so much ! People who don't need them are willing to pay 70k for one. Lawyers and Doctors buy them just to go to the golf course on Sunday .


Every day I think one day they will build a cheap no frills pickup truck for the working man.

I don't need leather and a large touch screen display. I just want something with a crew cab and basic options that doesn't cost 50 grand +


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

My 3500 crew cab with an 8ft bed was a pain to take anywhere that I needed to park. I miss that truck though.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Not sure what you guys are talking about. All I see around here are long beds. You have to try and find a short bed full sized truck.

I think only babies have them around here.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I also think it's a regional thing. Space is right here in taxachusetts. But out west crew cab long bed duallys are a dime a dozen


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

There are a mix here, many 3/4 ton and 1 ton trucks you see with crew cab long bed, not so much in half ton trucks.

CC long bed trucks don't fit in regular parking spots, they are a pain in the ass, but conversely you can actually put stuff in them.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

blacktop said:


> Truck ass contractors don't use the truck bed.
> 
> That's why they cost so much ! People who don't need them are willing to pay 70k for one. Lawyers and Ohio Doctor buy them just to go to the golf course on Sunday .


Look around Dallas, everyone drives a truck. They're commuter vehicles there.


----------

